# Kidding season has started :)



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

On Saturday morning I went up to the barn to feed the animals and heard a little baby baa, and found that Fancy Face had delivered these two small doelings. :leap:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

And here is the small black and white one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable  send that good fainting kidding vibes up our way, we are at day 150 lolol


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Adorable!


Thanks!



Mamaboyd said:


> congratulations! they are adorable  send that good fainting kidding vibes up our way, we are at day 150 lolol


Oh I will  haha


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations they are just too sweet  Cant wait for dixie to kid! We are all waiting anxiously here trying to be patient but it aint workin lol


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

The little ones are so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

There's nothing cuter than baby goats! :lovey:


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the little bundles of Joy


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

So cute!


----------

